# ADD ON EQUIP. FOR MACRO PHOTOGRAPHY



## surapon (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, Dear Friends.
I love Cheap and Great add on equipment to my photographic HOBBY, Special MACRO Photography.
Yes, My Eyes are Poor because of Old Age---Ha, Ha, Ha. Past 6 years, I find this " MADE IN CHINA" = Cheap and great for me, and I would like to share with all of my friends , who love MACRO Photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Seagull-1x-Viewfinder-Olympus-Fourthirds/dp/B004HFLWY2


----------



## surapon (Jan 13, 2015)

I love Cheap and Great add on equipment to my photographic HOBBY, Special MACRO Photography.
Yes, My Eyes are Poor because of Old Age---Ha, Ha, Ha. Past 6 years, I find this " MADE IN CHINA" = Cheap and great for me, and I would like to share with all of my friends , who love MACRO Photos.


----------



## chauncey (Jan 13, 2015)

If you're satisfied with it, that's all that matters.
I prefer to use Canon Utility Software and shoot tethered in live view...depend on a 29" monitor for proper focus.


----------



## surapon (Jan 13, 2015)

chauncey said:


> If you're satisfied with it, that's all that matters.
> I prefer to use Canon Utility Software and shoot tethered in live view...depend on a 29" monitor for proper focus.



Thanks, Dear Friend Mr. chauncey.
With 2.8 X in that Right angle Add On View finder, It better helper than look at LCD in the bright Sun Shine---Yes, Sir, I use Manual focus with this awesome " Made In China" Add On Right angle View Finder.
Happy New Year, 2015, to your family and You.
Surapon


----------



## Tinky (Jan 13, 2015)

When I used a 400D I had an old Minolta SR-T era angle finder which was excellent for macro. I love my 70mm and manfrotto 454 combo.


----------

